# Saudi v Egypt dates.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love Saudi dates as imo they are sweeter, stickier, plumper but on Thursday I thought I would stick with the local produce and bought 3 big packets of Egyptian dates from the Metro.. I packet for me now and two for Eid.
I opened my packet and had a couple of dates only to look down and find the packet full of beasties.. checked the other packets and exactly the same.

Yesterday I was buying Saudi dates with a friend and I was telling her about the Egyptian dates and before I could finish she told me.. I never buy them as they are always full of insects. btw friend is Egyptian.


Have we been unlucky?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I love Saudi dates as imo they are sweeter, stickier, plumper but on Thursday I thought I would stick with the local produce and bought 3 big packets of Egyptian dates from the Metro.. I packet for me now and two for Eid.
> I opened my packet and had a couple of dates only to look down and find the packet full of beasties.. checked the other packets and exactly the same.
> 
> Yesterday I was buying Saudi dates with a friend and I was telling her about the Egyptian dates and before I could finish she told me.. I never buy them as they are always full of insects. btw friend is Egyptian.
> ...


I have been told by Egyptians that you need to open each date and look inside carefully and if there are small round black things throw away. Some batches I have bought I have had to throw away more than others. I have never bought any that did not have at least 10 in a half kilo. 

I have noticed you saying before they are pithy. I think so too, but find them nice for chew date drop cookies which comforts me knowing they dates are cooked twice to "kill" anything I cannot see visually. I would never eat any of these without cooking first. BUGS - yuck!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

uke: dates :eyebrows:


----------

